# Cacciatora chicken



## annamaria (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello!

This is one of my children’s favorite food. I hope that you like it too. It is very easy!

Cacciatora Chicken

1 organic chicken in pieces
3 spoons of Oil of olive 
1 glass of White wine
Salt
Rosemary
1 red big pepper
4 potatoes
mushrooms (if you want) I generally use “porcini”

It can be made on the gas or on into the oven.


Put the chicken into a pan with the oil. Let it roast on each part. Add the wine and let vaporize it. Add the rosemary, the pepper and the potatoes (and the mushrooms). It takes about one hour.
I generally use to salt the meat at the end. Five min. before the end of cooking.
MHO is the mushrooms don’t need to cook for a long time.
Some people use to take (for about 6 hours) the chicken into oil, wine, salt and rosemary and then they cook. Other people use to add flour at the end of the cooking so making a cream. Serve it hot. 

Annamaria.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 24, 2005)

Had chicken done like this in Rome, and it rocks!

Thanks so much for posting a definitive way to cook it!

Lifter


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2005)

Sounds great!


----------



## annamaria (Jan 26, 2005)

Lifter, I am glad that you liked it in Rome! My recipes are home made recipes. In other words it's what we eat at home that is quite different from the resturant's style and from the Italian food that I tried abroad.

If someone else wants other recipes I will post. No problem!

Annamaria.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 26, 2005)

Keep 'em coming, annamaria. Can you post a recipe for bracciole? 

Glad you joined us here.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 27, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Keep 'em coming, annamaria. Can you post a recipe for bracciole?
> 
> Glad you joined us here.



Ciao!

It's funny to know that when I got Rome for the first time I was in a fast food and they told me: "Today there are BRACIOLE". My reply was: "what have you  put inside? Are they with red or white?" The waiter's expressions on his face were these    then  :? then  :roll: and  finally   I did not know that in Rome a BRACIOLA is a slice of meat with the bone cooked into a pan with some oil and salt and stop!   

I (and the entire world except Rome) make BRACIOLE in this way.

The meat can be beef or pork.

For 4 people.

Making BRACIOLE.
4 thin slices of meat (I use "soft" meat...I do not know the english name but it is cut round - girello - in italian)
4 slices of prosciutto
4 thin slices of cheese (I use kraft cheese or better it could be "scamorza". Do not use mozzarella because it gives too much water)
salt
pepper
4 or more toothsticks to close

Lay down on the meat one slice of prosciutto, one slice of cheese, salt and pepper (also garlic) and close alla by rolling the meat. Be careful of not leave a "hole" because the cheese can go out. Lock with a toothstick or more if you need or you can use the thread.

You can cook the in two ways but always on the gasfire. 

White.
In a pan put the meat rolls with oil of olive, garlic, one cup of white or red wine. You could add fresh parsley, pepper and cook just the time to cook the meat (10 min.) . Turn the rolls carefully because they can open.
If it is pork I use fennel seeds. You could add also bay leaves if you like but not many because the taste is strong.
If you like you can add grated Parmiggiano or Pecorino cheese on each braciola at the end of cooking. Use a lid to melt the chese.

Red.

Making a simply Tomato sauce.
Oil of olive (one spoon) and garlic, fresh parsley, celery chopped fine, onion chopped fine, one carott chopped. Cook them just frying, turning always with a spoon. Put inside the can of tomatoes. Get it warm. Salt and put also fresh basil. Put inside the rolls and cook them for form 1/2 hour to one hour. It depends by the kind of the meat (the pork needs a longer cooking) or by the hight of the slicemeat.

You can use the sugo for the pasta, for example Gnocchi or home made pasta and then you ca use braciole as "Secondo".

I hope I did not forget something.

It is very easy.

saluti! 
Annamaria.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you, Annamaria. Sounds good. 
Very funny beginning to your post. It made me smile.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for the wonderful recipes!  I can't wait to try them.

I do have a question about the Mozarella cheese.  What I buy here is very wet and when you buy it it comes in a little bag filled with liquid.  What I remember buying in The States was firmer and not so wet.  

Is it still like that?  If so, you could use that firmer type of mozarella, couldn't you?  

Or is mozarella now sold in balls in The States as well?

Pam


----------



## buckytom (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks annamaria. that looks good. i like the idea of a white chicken cacciatore. i am used to having it red, with garlic, onions, peppers, and mushrooms in tomato sauce.
i am going to make your recipe the next time i make a quartered chicken.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 28, 2005)

Pam Leavy said:
			
		

> Thank you for the wonderful recipes!  I can't wait to try them.
> 
> I do have a question about the Mozarella cheese.  What I buy here is very wet and when you buy it it comes in a little bag filled with liquid.  What I remember buying in The States was firmer and not so wet.
> 
> ...



Hi!
I bought mozzarella in balls in Medford and used it for lasagne. I have understood the kind of cheese you refer, we use for the top. I think you know that in Italy there are many kinds of cheese. There is one type that has real worms inside and it is also a expensive cheese! My american friends were shocked! We use to take mozzarella into that water. We call it SIERO but I don't know the english term (sorry...). I like mozzarella but I eat only mozzarella of the same day of its production. The day after it has another taste. When I return to calabria on summer I usually go to the farm and buy it: it is soft that it melts into the mounth! It is very good! Mozzarella should be wet... very wet! It is good with tomatoes, origan, salt, pepper, red onion, basil and oil.

Annamaria.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 28, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks annamaria. that looks good. i like the idea of a white chicken cacciatore. i am used to having it red, with garlic, onions, peppers, and mushrooms in tomato sauce.
> i am going to make your recipe the next time i make a quartered chicken.



if it sticks on the pan add more oil and wine.
I will try your recipe!   
Do you use to put the garlic under the skin of the chicken?
I have seen this operation for the first ime in USA but I found it genial!

Annamaria


----------



## buckytom (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i had to look up the word genial. your english is better than mine!   

the garlic under the skin sounds like a good idea, i will have to try that sometime.
 to make my chicken cacciatore, i start by cutting up a whole chicken into quarters, then seperating the thigs from the legs, the wing sections, and cutting the 2 breasts into 4 pieces. in a few tbsps. of olive oil, i brown the diced peppers, then diced onions, then chopped garlic in that order. i remove the veggies, leaving the now flavored oil in the pan. then i put the chicken in, browning it on all sides really well. sometimes, like you said, you may have to add a little more oil to keep it from sticking.
i remove the chicken, deglaze the pan with a cup of red wine. in goes a large can of peeled roma tomatoes (crushed by hand as you add them), a can of tomato paste, and a teaspoon or two of oregano, thyme, and a little salt and pepper. you cook the tomatoes down a little, then put the chicken and peppers/onion/garlic back in. cover and simmer for about 40 minutes, then add sliced mushrooms and a few shredded basil leaves. simmer for another 20 minutes or so, until the chicken is falling off the bone and the mushrooms are cooked.
serve with grated locatelli and a nice warm ciabatta and peppered olive oil for dipping.

in the summer, i will add any veggies that are ready in the garden, such as zucchini, beets, turnips, carrots, hot peppers, etc..


----------



## Pam Leavy (Jan 29, 2005)

You guys are making me hungry!

We have a farmer's market here on Saturday morning.  There is a local man (origianly from Italy) that makes his own ricotta and mozarella.  It is expensive, but very nice.  

I don't know if we can buy it on the same day he makes it though.


Pam


----------

